# Mallard Machine



## GanderCommander (Feb 8, 2004)

Had Anyone Used them I hunted with a guy who had one and we whacked them. but thay could have just been the day. What Do ppl think of them?


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

i personally think that they work a lil. But not nearly as productive as they used to. I would rather buy 2 doz more decoys than run one in my spread. Its nice to have the motion, but overall i find higher numbers and scouting to work better.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Whak, I could be wrong but I think GC is talking about the contraption you attach a roto duck to and it spins it in a big circle. 
I think they are just another bunch of unneccessary gear to haul into the field. And the make a heck of a racket!! I'll spend my money on gas for scouting!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I agree with Dblekluck. Scout areally hard and you shouldnt need one of those espically if you are hunting over water.


----------



## WhakGreenie03 (Feb 20, 2004)

o, gotcha! Those things are gay! Same goes for those too!


----------



## GanderCommander (Feb 8, 2004)

im talkin about the 4 decoys hooked to the trolling motor prop that pulls them down into the feeding position


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

Yo GC, these mallard machines you talk about are pretty pimped out pieces of equipment that you can throw right in your bag with the decs., if you have a large bag. Imagine the extra motion your spread would create, along withthe ripples in the water. I would personally get the four decoy model with the spinner on top. Forget what is saidabout scouting, where I hunt it's about competing for location and calling to the birds. If you hunt nodak, I am probably way off on this opinion, so sorry for pissing off you residents. :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

My bad!! Free info, none the less!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2004)

No, sorry for saying forget the scouting statements. I realize scouing is theonly way to be successful. Scouting is always #1, mallard machine is just another tool in adding realism to yourspread.

ALWAYS BE ON THE X!!!!!


----------



## charles (Mar 20, 2004)

grandpa killed a ton of ducks and geese using a plaid red and black coat oiled trousers grey and black hat and a shiney side by side 12 guage. Were have we gone "wrong". Goretex is great somethings have made things better for us in the waterfowling pursuits. "stuff" is just something else to buy use and try to sell when the new wares out. Keep it simple you will enjoy the hunt more in the end what will you remember...for me it is the area Iam in, the location, the friends, the dog work and maybe a couple -a-birds to roast. Save your money send it to a non profit you'll get more from that then the newest thing to hit the marsh.
No off season,
Chuck


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

#1Waterfowler said:


> Yo GC, these mallard machines you talk about are pretty pimped out pieces of equipment that you can throw right in your bag with the decs., if you have a large bag. :


Don't they run off of a 12 volt battery?

I'm sure they work, but they aren't practical for hunting ND. In other states where you might be stuck hunting the same spots a lot of times and can't go to the birds it might help you put a lot more ducks in the bag.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I have two of them. This last weekend on Friday when the wind was dead, I ran one in the floater spread hooked up to snows, it works awesome to make waves. When its dead calm you will wish you had one! Jerk cords work just as good I think, downside to the MM is you need a battery.

PS
The "Vortex" Cabelas sells is a setup nightmare, and will give you mixed results.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Just got one of these, do you need to anchor this system down ny where or do u just let if float around, im guessin u tye anchors to the back of your decoys to hold it in place and tye the front to the metal arms of the MM, is this right?
Adam


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

I use a brick that I bolted a ring on to, then using a spring clip, I clip it onto the cord the rund to the battery. It keeps it in place.


----------



## tsj (Jul 22, 2006)

my dad has the vortex seems to work best on crows! truly a nitemare to set up in the dark. :roll:


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

ran a vortex out there last year and it was simply bombed by the flocks...almost seen a couple hens knocked outa the air trying to land on it. I'm not a big contraption fan, but my dad had one so i used it to see how it did.....won't head to ND without it this year.

you can see it here in background. 








and these birds were all dropped within 20yrds of it.


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

I thought that Charles post on April, 6th. 2004 was pretty much right on target in regard to waterfowling. He talks about his grandfather shooting tons of ducks with no camo years ago. I'm quite sure this old man knew how to hold still until it was time to "take em"

The edge that his grandfather had that the younger guys don't have is that it was much more rural 30 to 40 years ago! There were far more places you could hunt inorder to get away from the crowds! There were more guys hunting ducks 40 years ago because there was just much more opportunity.

I feel that what was true in Charles grandfathers time is also true today, and that is, if you want to kill ducks you have to be where the ducks are. You don't need all this gadgetry like the Robo Ducks etc if you can hunt in areas where the ducks don't get much pressure. Does motion help? It helps to a point. If you are where the ducks want to be you don't need motion in your spread because the ducks want in there anyway!

Most waterfowl hunters don't have time to live with the birds to really know what's going on in there area so they buy all this unnecessary gadgetry in hopes that it will make up for lost scouting time!

Bob A.


----------

